# Cues got her 3!



## cindy_s (Jun 14, 2009)

I don't post too often here anymore, but I just wanted let my friends that are not on FB know we got our IPO 3 at Upper Bucks this weekend. It seems like a million years ago, but I still remember posting about if I should get her as a puppy. In the end..........it was meant to be!

Quinn Z Old Farm


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Congratulations!!!


----------



## mycobraracr (Dec 4, 2011)

Congrats!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Zahnburg (Nov 13, 2009)

Congrats! Those damned back-half outs.


----------



## cindy_s (Jun 14, 2009)

Zahnburg said:


> Congrats! Those damned back-half outs.


For REAL!!! LOL! Time to clean THAT up! (And that silly secondary OB!)


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Congrats to you on the 3!


----------



## Zahnburg (Nov 13, 2009)

cindy_s said:


> For REAL!!! LOL! Time to clean THAT up! (And that silly secondary OB!)


I have a friend that had a dog that was ALWAYS "V" up until the last grip. It was always heart-breaking (and a little funny) to watch the dog do a perfect routine and then not out on the final grip.


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Congrats on the 3!!!


----------



## KJenkins (Aug 29, 2005)

cindy_s said:


> I don't post too often here anymore, but I just wanted let my friends that are not on FB know we got our IPO 3 at Upper Bucks this weekend. It seems like a million years ago, but I still remember posting about if I should get her as a puppy. In the end..........it was meant to be!
> 
> Quinn Z Old Farm


Congratulations!...tell Warren it's time for a new sleeve cover!...Boy looks like he's always constipated.


----------



## G-burg (Nov 10, 2002)

That's fantastic! Big congrats on earning the 3!!


----------



## cliffson1 (Sep 2, 2006)

Job well done!


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

Congratulations!!!!

Lee


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

:congratulations: That's great news


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Congrats! Awesome accomplishment!


----------



## cindy_s (Jun 14, 2009)

LOL! I just met Warren a few weeks ago. This picture was during training at the hosting club's field. He is a super nice guy, and a wonderful helper!


KJenkins said:


> Congratulations!...tell Warren it's time for a new sleeve cover!...Boy looks like he's always constipated.


----------



## Omar Little (Feb 24, 2013)

Congrats! I went to my first trial on Sunday at GPSC, same judge I think (Andrea). Was a very cool experience


----------



## Lynn_P (Mar 17, 2004)

Cindy, congratulations to you and Cues... that's awesome!!!


----------



## Wolfmother (Apr 17, 2007)

Congratulations to you and Cues! You guys did great!


----------



## Cheyanna (Aug 18, 2012)

Congrats


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Packen (Sep 14, 2008)

Big congrats, getting a 3 on a dog always calls for a party


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

CONGRATS!!!!!!

I am so happy for you two!!!


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

a big congrats to both of you!!


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

congrats!!!


----------



## Blitzkrieg1 (Jul 31, 2012)

Big things, congratulations.


----------



## Renofan2 (Aug 27, 2010)

Cindy, you and Cues did great! Congratulations!


----------



## Capone22 (Sep 16, 2012)

Congrats!!! What an accomplishment. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

Congratulations!!!


----------



## JanaeUlva (Feb 5, 2011)

Congrats! Very cool!


----------

